# I'm hallucinating.



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've got to be.










I haven't seen this in over a year. Unreal.

Not arguing, mind you... I'll take it. But unreal.

Now why the hell couldn't I have seen this on Ironstock weekend?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looks like a mistake


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Revenant, please.......
Money orders have been 39 cents for a long time now. (Shakes head) Jeez.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

rev -those must be some nice Brownies...........


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

HalloweenRick said:


> Revenant, please.......
> Money orders have been 39 cents for a long time now. (Shakes head) Jeez.



















Yer killin me, Rick....!

But seriously... rumor was that gas prices would go right back up after the election was over. Still going down.... Dunno how long this'll last but I'm digging it.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

hooHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.......................










!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, you are so lucky, lowest around my area is still $2.20 ish. Hope this is headed my way, and for home heating oil also!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup get it while you can it is 207 here in milw..by my house still 229


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I saw it yesterday here in MI for 2.02.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

WOW !!!! Ill take that any day. Were still around 2.89


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

yep, as the world markets keep dropping so will gas prices.The price of other stuff should also go down soon.

I see that Disney World has already drastically reduced their prices, If we would wave waited a year and went this coming Feb. we would have saved almost half or got more for the same.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

It went up 16 cents in ONE DAY yesterday.
It's nuts.
But at least it's not $4/gal.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL Rev!!!!!!!

It was $1.99 around here yesterday.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We're at 2.39 but a short drive from here in Ohio it's going for under $2.00. One of our big food chains just announced price cuts on several staple food items to help consumers. The spokesman said they predicted lower overall food costs and planned to pass on savings to consumers. Nice to get some kind of a break, even if it's temporary.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

$1.91 here


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

2.17 here


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Mr. W said he filled up the car yesterday for $1.89!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

$1.83 today


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Lowest I can find in my area..$2.099...Cmon! Can't they knock a lousy penny off to make it UNDER 2 bucks? Just to make us feel better at least?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

WTF im living in the wrong part of the country-----2.09-2.15


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Seattle-$2.59 Right now. At the peak of high prices it went up to $4.69.


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

sorry guys the lowest i have seen here $1.73


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

pyro said:


> WTF im living in the wrong part of the country-----2.09-2.15


Got lot's of refineries in Mass.? If not, higher prices.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Got lot's of refineries in Mass.? If not, higher prices.


nope no refineries just alot of taxes for the taxes :googly:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Paid 2.19 here in Las Vegas
Its still higher on the west coast


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Got down to $1.81 a few days ago. Back to $1.99 now.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Stupid Chicago taxes makes it 2.97$


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Friday.....


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

...and Today!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dang, I thought it was good here at a little over $2. Hope this doesn't mean everyone will go out and buy SUVs again. I expect it will go back up once the economy turns around.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow.. we are at 77 cents a litre CAD near me


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

$1.62 today


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We just hit 1.99 a couple of days ago. It's great but good to see it can/will go lower.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

What are some things YOU are thankful for this Thanksgiving?








Unbelievable. What's it been, like four years now?

.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

.75 here in Ontario!!!!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Fourty some odd years ago today we were on our way to my grandmothers for turkey day. There was small town that had 2 gas stations across the street from each other in a price war. Gas was 12 cents a gallon...

My dad made a point of telling us kids to take note because we would never see that price again...boy was he right


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanksgiving day and gas is at $1.68 in Ohio. Feels like a timewarp.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I got gasoline for $1.35/gallon today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Even with the prices being this low, I'm still driving less. A fill up is 2 weeks or better for me.
Last price I paid was $1.37. gotta say, that was a shock.


----------

